# Please help with a few splenda questions.



## ourjewel (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi this is my first post here.  This seemed like a great place to ask a few confusing questions since I already emailed the Splenda company and got no reply.  I make candy every year for the Holidays and this year I have decided to make some candy for a few diabetics I know.  I am going to try to make Seafoam Candy with the Splenda brown sugar mix.  I am a little confused though!  Tha Splenda says to use 1/2 cup instead of a cup!  I am wondering if this will affect the consistancy of the candy.  I have worked with candy enough to know that the texture is VERY inportant.  If I use 1/2 cup instead of a cup won't this make the candy way to thin?  Or am I supposed to use a full cup like the directions call for.  Also I am going to be heatind the ingredients to 255.  Has anyone every experimented with making candy with splenda brown sugar?  For all I know it may not even work at all.  I really appreciate any info or ideas from anyone.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi, ourjewel.  Welcome to Discuss Cooking, you'll like it here.

My experience with Splenda is that it won't work in situations where the sugar you are replacing is expected to do something more than sweeten, as with candy.  When making candy, cooking the sugar causes it to thicken and give a harder candy the hotter you make it.  I don't think that will work with Splenda.  I tried to make simple syrup with it once and it didn't work at all.

Hang in there, someone with more candy knowledge will be along before long to offer more info.


----------

